# Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto No.5



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

The Violin Concerto No.5 in A minor, Op. 37, by Henri Vieuxtemps was published in 1861 and composed 1858–1859. Auer (1925, p. 75) writes that the concerto had been "practically forgotten" but if played as its composer intended, "will not fail to impress the majority of its auditors". The second movement borrows from "Où peut-on être mieux qu'au sein de sa famille?" in Grétry's opera Lucile.

I would love to hear your views on how you rate this concerto. Good, bad or ugly?
Your experiences, feelings about interpretations, concerts, recordings.
I have my preferences and my opinions. I do rate this VC in my top ten. Better than Saint-Saens, maybe not, but still very good.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My choices of recorded material are as follows:
#1









#2


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Neither good, bad, nor ugly. More of an also ran. Pleasant enough to listen to, but not one I'd miss. I have the version by van Keulen on Philips.


----------

